# Buttkickers question



## Guest (Sep 21, 2006)

Do you need a dedicated amp per buttkicker, if so, what is the power requirement?


----------



## RSH (Jul 28, 2006)

No,

There is the buttkicker amplifier available, which handles up to 4 buttkickers. It is 1100W @ 4 ohms and 2100W @ 2 ohms - see it here: www.rtheaters.com/buttkicker . For what it does it is very reasonably priced.


----------

